# Mirror drain



## Jlynn (Oct 22, 2012)

Is anyone familiar with mirror drain? I just got a job for a customer who has serious water issues the water is coming in the basement between the footing and the slab and will flood the basement until the floor drain in another room picks it up. I am going to install perf pipe below the footing and tight line the gutters and tie everything into the cb on the side of the house because the house is so old it does not have either and I will also put the water proofing on the basement walls. My question is I was talking with my old boss from a local contractor in town and he was saying because it's in clay I should install mirror drain on the walls I have only used it once when I worked at the old company and it was a long time ago I just remember it was like a mat and on one side its filter fabric and the other it looks like hard plastic bubble wrap. Has anyone used this stuff pros and cons? If is a good idea I want to bring it up to the cutomer


----------



## Precision10 (Apr 6, 2010)

I Have always referred to them as sheet drains. They work very well and are installed on the outside of the foundation. Plastic against foundation geo fabric facing soil.Use lots of geo fabric to cover ends and top of the sheet drains to keep soil from infiltrating.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

It's the best idea you can take to the customer. We use Platon or Delta MS as its locally available. it's money well spent.


----------



## Jlynn (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you guys for the input. I am going to look into it


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Jlynn,

We have used MiraDrain on a number of projects MiraDrain is a product of Mirafi who was bought out by TenCate. So the old MiraDrain is now
*TenCate Mirafi® G-Series Drainage Composites*

We used MiraDri waterproofing membrane and MiraDrain drainage very successfully.

There are many manufacturers making this type of drainage product. 

Remember that your waterproofing product needs to be a hard surface any mastic type material the plastic waffle board will press into it and compromise the coating. If you backfill the product with a clay type soil much of the fabric can clog.

Good luck


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

We have done close to 1,000 foundations in the last 30 yrs and only one time has a contractor used that stuff. Our soils are clay and have water seeping in the sides as I am digging. Some holes need to be pumped in order to pour the footers. All of the foundations get a tar foundation coating. We've never had a water problem.

A properly installed footer drain will work fine and give the customer many, many years of service. I am not saying that the miradrain doesn't work or isn't worth it, but it is also not a deal breaker. If the customer is willing to pay for it, great. If not, you they will still be fine.


----------

